# Fat fitness  Anyone doing something exciting?



## Cynthia (Oct 23, 2005)

What big fitness challenges have you taken on (perhaps in defiance of stereotypes about fatness), and how did you prepare for them mentally and physically? And, if you perform the activities with people of very different sizes and fitness levels, how do you make sure that the group is comfortable with major disparities if they happen to apply to you? 

(My reason for asking Various people ask me to join them on hiking trips occasionally, and this spring Id like to break out of my mold and consider saying yes for a change  at least to a teeny trail. Pointers are welcome  how to prepare at the gym, what practical needs to keep in mind, etc.)


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Cynthia. Great question. And I'm no expert, but I've been going to the gym for over a year now after having not done anything like it since it was forced on me in school. 
I've found just walking on a treadmill can be very helpful because you can really guage your ability (within reason: a treadmill is a controlled situation. Smooth walking, no stones in the path, air conditioned or heated, etc.). It will let you know how fast you can walk, how far you can walk, and whether an incline will wipe you out or not. And if you want to prepare to do more walking, I'd start now and play around with those things. 
If you don't have great, new, walking/cross-training shoes, I'd find a very good place near you that sells shoes and talk with a salesperson who is a specialist. Often, running stores (not general fitness chain stores) will be the most helpful. It'll cost you, but you should expect that. You only have one set of feet, take care of them. Explain your goals and hopefully, the employee will ask you lots of questions and watch you walk around the store before bringing out shoes to try (I had a very good experience with this. I felt like it was a first date, so much talking we did!).
You can also walk outdoors of course, but then it's harder to know your speed, your distance, etc. Might well be less boring, though. I've found that because I PAY at the gym, I'm more likely to GO (because I'm so darned cheap that I hate wasting money more than I hate going to the gym!)
Finally, and this is true for all women, you should mix it up. You might want to hike/walk, but you should also try doing cardio (I've found the elliptical machine fab for this. No impact. Your feet stay in the same place all the time, not unlike a bike) and weightlifting. The books I've read keep saying women NEED to lift weights to build bone density and whatnot. That will help you with walking, too, certainly. 
best of luck!
edited to say: last sunday, i ignored the gym, and went walking with a friend of mine. we covered maybe 5 or 6 miles, it was very easy, and then we went and had coffee at our local coffee shop. So roping in a friend always sweetens that pill!


----------



## plumpnpretty (Oct 23, 2005)

For sure you can be fat and fit.
I am 5'4" and 235 lbs.

My company has an annual fitness bonus - and I always score very high in all categories except for body compesition.

All it takes is a commitment of 3 days a week - walking on the treadmill for 30 minutes - gradually increasing the incline to simulate hills.
I do lots of stretching - some yoga - sit ups and push ups.
You can start with 2 of each and add another when it is comfortable.

Try a womans only gym if you dont feel comfortable sweating it out in front of the men.

Go for it - as you will feel great


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, I knew that preparation would boil down to those god-awful treadmills. Maybe I could just trade in my two spoiled hairball machines for a nice, sociable dog and head for the park instead. (Actually, thanks, Jes and P&P. Ill keep your suggestions in mind on my next trip to the Y.)


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

The best way to improve in anything is to hang out with people slightly better than you. No so better to be left behind, but enough to keep you challenged.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 24, 2005)

Jes said:


> I've found just walking on a treadmill can be very helpful because you can really guage your ability (within reason: a treadmill is a controlled situation.


I like to walk, but weather can be a big factor. It's nice when it's cool outside though. But I may just buy myself a treadmill, so if anyone has any suggestions for good basic treadmill I'd appreciated the input.

Sue


----------



## moonvine (Oct 24, 2005)

Oooh, good question. Scuba diving was the last thing I did. My biggest fear was being able to get back into the boat - not just with me, but with all the gear on. So I asked another fat chick who is SCUBA certified about my concerns. She told me the trick to it - you have to wait for a wave to come and let the momentum of the wave boost you up onto the ladder. I felt a lot better after that, and had no problems getting into the boat. I also was concerned about getting a BCD (the jacket that you wear) to fit me, so I emailed ahead of time to make sure they had one.

My next challenge is climbing Dunn's River Falls. 

http://www.dunnsriverja.com/about_us_link.htm

It is going to be great!


----------



## moonvine (Oct 24, 2005)

Jes said:


> Might well be less boring, though. I've found that because I PAY at the gym, I'm more likely to GO (because I'm so darned cheap that I hate wasting money more than I hate going to the gym!)



I've found it to be more helpful to find things I actually like to do and look forward to doing, rather than force myself to do something just because it is good for me. Kinda like eating broccoli or carrots instead of brussel sprouts.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hi, The last time I went to my doctor my blood pressure was unusually high, it really scared me! I'm unable to walk for very long as I have trouble with my knees and ankles, so my doctor suggested buying something that I can use to do upper body exercising. She told me about a product that consists of a rubber band, mainly developed for people who are wheelchair bound. If you can't run or walk long distances, this product still allows you to do cariovascular excercises. 

It's called 'Body-Tube'. It's a length of rubber about one metre long with handles at both ends. The hands also swivle. I have been using it for the last month and I can feel the difference in my overall fitness already. I've built up from 10mins 5 days aweek to 25mins 5 days aweek. I'm going to build to 30mins a day. 

It's a lot of fun using the band so I know I'll stick with it. I'm sure if you do a Google search you'll find it. Give it a try!

Cheers

Joa

*


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2005)

moonvine said:


> I've found it to be more helpful to find things I actually like to do and look forward to doing, rather than force myself to do something just because it is good for me. Kinda like eating broccoli or carrots instead of brussel sprouts.



brussel sprouts. 

Your idea is a great one. And if I used it, I'd never ever go to the gym. I was sort of hoping I'd be one of those people who began to enjoy it. I'm not. I suppose I enjoy some of the effects, but the going/doing? Eh. 

It's a fascinating place, though. I'm one of the only women there in a sea full of men. That was intimidating at first, or I thought it might be, but it's turned out to be fantastic for me. Though since it's mostly neighborhood guys using the weights, it ends up a bit like the exercise yard on the tv show OZ and I've seen a pretty serious fight or two break out. Like weights-being-thrown, maybe guns-coming-out fights. It's better than close-captioned tv!!


----------



## moonvine (Oct 24, 2005)

Jes said:


> It's a fascinating place, though. I'm one of the only women there in a sea full of men. That was intimidating at first, or I thought it might be, but it's turned out to be fantastic for me. Though since it's mostly neighborhood guys using the weights, it ends up a bit like the exercise yard on the tv show OZ and I've seen a pretty serious fight or two break out. Like weights-being-thrown, maybe guns-coming-out fights. It's better than close-captioned tv!!



My gym (to which I actually like going, but haven't had time in a while, so I haven't paid either) is all female (but not Curves). I find it to be a nurturing and supportive place. It'd be so strange working out with men....I don't know how I'd feel about it.


----------



## plumpnpretty (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Sue....dont buy a treadmill - or any other gym equipment unless you can afford gym quality equipment- in a treadmill this will set you back at least $1500 - $3000. With these items you really get what you pay for. 
Most people dont end up using them and they take up alot of space.

I prefer walking outdoors but because of time constraints - working, etc - I dont usually have the time - so heading to the gym at lunch works well for me - plus its nice when the weather is too hot and humid or too cold and windy.

My gym is co-ed but has a womens only area so I can mix it up. Its clientele is mostly business professionals so thankfully there are not too many gym bunnies or meatheads - although hey - if thats what you like - there are lots of places with great eye candy in all sizes.
I hear alot of good things about Curves for those looking for a ladies only gym.

A gym can be a great place to meet others - men and women - so if any of you are worried - dont be - just take the time to look around and find one to suit your lifestyle and needs. Most places will give you a free week trial membership.
Just dont give them a credit card - or you will be a slave to that membership for life. 

Fat but Fit - totally doable and very empowering.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 24, 2005)

plumpnpretty said:


> I hear alot of good things about Curves for those looking for a ladies only gym.



I have heard it is very weight loss focused. So for those who aren't looking to lose weight, it may not be the best place.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 24, 2005)

My big fitness goal was to be able to get out and do whatever I wanted to do without limitations. I really enjoy active outdoor stuff, and had not been able to do much for years. I wanted to be able to go camping again, to get out and commune with Nature, to be able to enjoy the beach, go bodyboarding again, etc... Walk around the gigantic local flea markets and trade days with my friends, go to the renaissance faire without having to budget for and deal with the limitations of renting a scooter, etc... 

I go to a great wellness center in Houston. I reccomend it to _anybody_ who is looking for a place to exercise. I mostly do water exercise, but sometimes walk the track and occasionally do some of the other stuff. But they're pretty cool there. They respect your goals. If you have weight loss goals, they will help you meet them in a healthy manner. If your goals are purely mobility or fitness based, then that's cool too. Everybody I have met who worked there and most of the people who are members there have been perfectly friendly and accepting. 

My current goal is to get fit enough to enjoy a day of bodyboarding at the beach come late Spring. 

Tracy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a suggestion for those of you who have trouble with knees and ankles and back pain. 

www.chairdancing.com


This woman does great tapes that you can do sitting down. I love them. I have back trouble and walking is not always an option. So I use these tapes. They give you a good workout.

Check it out!


----------



## Brenda (Oct 25, 2005)

I take Pilates classes. Definitely have helped me strengthen my back and carry my weight better. Very challenging but the payoffs have been fantastic.

Brenda


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 25, 2005)

I work out at a local YMHA and it's mostly elderly people in my gym. Believe it or not, I prefer this! They tend to be less judgemental and actually root me on. Since I can't swim, I do pool walking. Starting in November, I hope to take some water aerobics classes.

My goal in mind was to walk more. Since I have osteoarthirtis in my left knee, at times it could be difficult. My orthopedist told me to stay away from the treadmill. I gladly obliged! I cannot go on it without getting dizzy. I do lift weights in the gym, then move on to the pool. This works best for me, but of course you are probably in better shape than I am.

Good luck on whatever you do. Just pack some comfortable shoes.


----------



## jamie (Oct 25, 2005)

I had a back problem last year and it really did a number on my physical activity so I joined the Y this spring. It has been great. I go walk on the treadmill or go to the water aerobics class... I love water aerobics! I was suprised I could gt such a good work out because it always looked to me like it was something that the old people could do that would let them think they were doing something..I was soo wrong. It has helped my back, my posture and my endurance. I highly recommend it for getting ready to do anything you are training for.


----------



## wistful (Oct 25, 2005)

Over the past few months I have been attempting to improve my level of fitness.I haven't done anything more exciting than trying to walk on a semi-regular basis,but the difference in how I feel both physically and mentally has been tremendous.I expected the physical improvements but I never would have predicted just how much exercise has helped me to maintain a more positive frame of mind.

Over the years I've read all about the link between exercise and mood but it never really sank in until recently,when I experienced it firsthand.Due to certain circumstances in my life, I've fallen behind on my walking and sure enough I've been feeling a bit down lately.I've reached a point where I *need* to move,where I kinda crave it,and for someone who has always loathed physical exertion of any kind,this is sort of a tiny miracle.


----------



## plumpnpretty (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL - you have to see the look the trainers at the gym get on their face when they ask me what my weight loss goals are - and I tell them - I dont have any - I love my plump curvy body and Im working out to stay physically and mentally fit - its hysterical.

Everyone makes the classic mistake of equating physical fitness with low BMI - stupid.

Used to do Pilates until it got too challenging - stressed me out.

The biggest benefit of excercise is what it does for your mood - in fact some studies suggest 30 minutes of walking outdoors is = to 50 mg of zoloft.


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 25, 2005)

moonvine said:


> I have heard it is very weight loss focused. So for those who aren't looking to lose weight, it may not be the best place.



I was a member of Curves until about a year ago, and I found a very nurturing and supportive environment there. Before joining, I stated firmly but nicely that my primary goal was to establish a regular exercise habit and that I didnt want to participate in weighing and measuring at any time. It was no problem, and no one asked about it again. Eventually, though, I joined the YMCA to get a wider variety of activities and access on Sundays.

*By the way, everybody, this thread has grown into something really wonderful.*


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

plumpnpretty said:


> LOL - you have to see the look the trainers at the gym get on their face when they ask me what my weight loss goals are - and I tell them - I dont have any - I love my plump curvy body and Im working out to stay physically and mentally fit - its hysterical.



I've had just a few people ask me that at my gym -- but most people don't get involved (which I prefer). I smile and say the same thing you did and tell them I'm just trying to work off steam so I kill fewer people. Once, though, I made some obviously over-the-top funny crack about how I was looking GOOOD and buff that night and I was hot stuff (but I was disheveled and sweaty and my hair was dirty and akimbo), and the guy standing next to me at the front desk leaned over and back to look at my butt and then looked me in the face, and then while I was watching him, leaned waaaay back and waaaaay over and did it again. Then he stood up and said; you're lookin' GOOD girl!

?? I have never, in my whole life, had someone actually contort himself to look at me that way, and certainly never when I've been standing a foot away, watching. I was...welol, I didn't know what I was. I still can't formulate a reaction to that one. Why is it that the place I look the worst (intentionally, I have one heavily stained tshirt that I wear to the gym every.single.time) is the place I get the most direct compliment?


----------

